# Nvidia hdaudio quirks



## ChickenWing88 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have just finished installing freebsd 7.1 on a Hp Pavilion a6230n with the following HD audio Card.


```
hdaudio0: [ITHREAD]
hdaudio0: <nVidia HD Audio> mem 0xfe024000-0xfe027fff irq 23 at device 5.0 on pc
```

However when ever i ttry to use this HD Audion device I get a high pitched wine in my Spwakers. Does any one know How to fix this?

Expeditious answers are much nnede and apreciated.


----------



## randux (Jan 30, 2009)

did you try other devices like headphones, etc. Computers are harsh environments for RF and audio. If you get interference with other output devices you might try a noise suppressor on the cables before concluding the card is bad or doesn't work properly.

I had a set of headphones and a mic that buzzed and hummed on two separate lappies. It was so bad I thought I wasted my money completely. On a 3rd box it's a joy to use.


----------



## plamaiziere (Jan 30, 2009)

ChickenWing88 said:
			
		

> I have just finished installing freebsd 7.1 on a Hp Pavilion a6230n with the following HD audio Card.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



There was a major update of snd_hda in 7 STABLE, you can try it or just use the version of CURRENT.
Just get the files in /usr/src/sys/dev/sound/pci/hda and rebuild the module.

Hope this help.


----------

